# Wanting to start computer repair business, love computers, dont know how to repair.



## superdude (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi, Im a high school student who loves computers. I want to take my passion and turn it into something that could possiby make me money. I want to learn how to repair computers, but dont know how and am looking for advice. Online tuts would be great and ur help would be nice too. By computer repair, i mean fixing problems that cause them to be slower. Viruses and malware seem to be most peoples problems. I have a lot to learn and am looking to do it. It does not seem like work to me cause i enjoy it for some reason. 

other question: I have a computer at home that when I run Ad-Aware 2008, it freezes half way through a scan every time. What do i do to correct this??


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

First off, in terms of your issue, please start a new thread in our General Computer Security board.

Ahh high school students. First and foremost it is highly recommended to get a proper post-secondary education. Universities, Colleges, Technical Institutes, etc etc. Cracking open a book and then going head-long to find a job will get you nowhere fast, as no employer would even consider you for an interview, nevermind a job, without actual formal education and certifications.

Certification-wise, the logical first step would be to obtain the CompTIA A+ certification, which is the industry's premium foundation-level IT support certification.


----------

